# First Kayak Cobia!



## Ginzu

So, I took one look at the surf cams this morning and called out of work. Boy was that the right decision. Beautiful flat goodness greeted me at the launch. Headed out to some of JDs favorite spots and the bite was meh. Trolled a cig duster and a deep diver. No taps. Moved on to another spot and decided to drop down the tried and true flounder setup. Thumped the bottom once, and bam! It was on like donkey kong. Fish was running hard, so I cupped the spool to try and slow him down. Couldn't put too much pressure on him cause I was rocking my Stradic 5k with 30lb braid. My initial thought was shark, and as I got him within sight, it was none other than the brown bomber. Heart racing, no one with me, I tried to stay calm and work him. I figured if he didn't run me in structure from the get go, then I didn't have to worry about that. It took me 16 minutes to get him gaffed. My hands were shaking. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. Let the season begin!!!:thumbup::thumbup::

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8YfmwtEfLes&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D8YfmwtEfLes


----------



## southern yakker

Very nice!!!


----------



## Donnie24

Awesome man, cant wait to see the video!! :thumbup:


----------



## fishn4fun

That is awesome. Great fish man


----------



## Jet fishin

Awesome.


----------



## BlackJeep

I guess he counted on slipping by Team Primus undetected on the bottom. He counted wrong. Nice.


----------



## ironman172

very nice!! and congrat's ....looking forward to the video


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

BadA$$!


----------



## Fishermon

great, great,great...,,happy for you man....LOOK at that water...awesome....

what depth may i ask...


----------



## ace529

Awesome!! And congrats


----------



## Chris V

Very nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## spec-tacular!

Awsome job man! Nice cobia!


----------



## mdgIII

Congrats!!! Thats a nice one....:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter

beauty!


----------



## lucky

lake of mexico back there, nice fish!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Nice work Rob!


----------



## a

Dammit man!.......great catch.....
Sounds


----------



## Ginzu

Video linked


----------



## Stressless

Jeeezzzz loooouuuu eeeeezzzzz!!!!  Way to get-r-done bud. That's a nice fatty.

I think I can hear JD whining from here.... We'll get out there soon - man the weekend looks like CRAP! Good call taking the day off.

+1 on the Stradic 5000's I love mine. They do get the job done.

Out and Congrats on #1!
Stressless


----------



## circlehook69

*Damn!!! Nice fish man!! Congrats!!*


----------



## k-p

Way to go! Nice job, especially landing one of those things from a kayak! Think I saw you out from the pier today. Didn't see anything there other than sturgeon and sheepshead but still a nice day to be out of the house.


----------



## rfh21

Damn that's a fine COBE. I went looking on top yesterday and all I saw were a turtle and couple rays with no fish on them. I'd kill for some of your luck!


----------



## jmunoz

Great video man and congrats


----------



## AhGotcha

Awesome catch, looked fun on the video!


----------



## panhandleslim

*Hanging In and Hanging On*

Very nice fish and a hell of a good piece of filming and film editing. Like the fact that you recognized an opportunity in the weather, took advantage of it and then when things were not 'red hot' you just kept working through the possibilities and it paid off in the end. That's called patience and in it there is a reward. Good patience during the fight and with the fish at boat side. Congratulations....you earned that fish.


----------



## Ginzu

Stressless said:


> Jeeezzzz loooouuuu eeeeezzzzz!!!! Way to get-r-done bud. That's a nice fatty.
> 
> I think I can hear JD whining from here.... We'll get out there soon - man the weekend looks like CRAP! Good call taking the day off.
> 
> +1 on the Stradic 5000's I love mine. They do get the job done.
> 
> Out and Congrats on #1!
> Stressless


Yes, the weekend looks terrible for offshore. Taking off today was probably one of the best calls I ever made to play hookie. I still can't believe I landed him on that rig with a 2oz jig that I have seen sharks twist the hook on like taffy.


----------



## chaps

Just WOW!!!! Did you find him on structure?


----------



## Ginzu

panhandleslim said:


> Very nice fish and a hell of a good piece of filming and film editing. Like the fact that you recognized an opportunity in the weather, took advantage of it and then when things were not 'red hot' you just kept working through the possibilities and it paid off in the end. That's called patience and in it there is a reward. Good patience during the fight and with the fish at boat side. Congratulations....you earned that fish.


Thanks. I probably look calm in the video, but I was freakin out in my head.


----------



## Ginzu

chaps said:


> Just WOW!!!! Did you find him on structure?


It's one of JDs bottom spots. Not a lot of relief, so we don't know if something is sunk there or it's natural bottom.


----------



## scaly neck

Nice,Nice , Nice....great vid....great fish.....congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62

Stressless said:


> Jeeezzzz loooouuuu eeeeezzzzz!!!! Way to get-r-done bud. That's a nice fatty.
> 
> I think I can hear JD whining from here.... We'll get out there soon - man the weekend looks like CRAP! Good call taking the day off.
> 
> +1 on the Stradic 5000's I love mine. They do get the job done.
> 
> Out and Congrats on #1!
> Stressless


No whining from me! 70 points to extend the teams Kayak Wars lead PLUS I get to eat it too! :thumbsup: Mine is coming.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Awesome!! I new when I seen
the title it had to be you Ginzu that had to be a blast on a yak!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Awesome Ginzu. I will have to watch the vid tomorrow.

I am going to ATTEMPT an offshore trip sunday. Even if I have to launch on the bay side and pedal around the two miles.


----------



## lastcast

Nice, nice, nice. Congrats, way to go!


----------



## Dang Dang

Lmfao @ "animals were harmed in this video" & "at least it wasn't a baby seal" hahaha. Great job. WTG!


----------



## crizeg721

Awesome fish. I'm jealous. Maybe ill get one this year.


----------



## COALTRAIN

Monster. Way to go.


----------



## dthomas142

Off the chain, Ginzu!


----------



## jbs_bama

That is an awesome fish. Congrats! The video is great. I loved the "animals were harmed in this video". Nice work!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Awesome vid Ginzu!


----------



## GASeminole

Well done, Sir!


----------



## Austin

That's awesome man!! Congrats! Talk about a war!


----------



## bigrick

Nicely done good sir. Anyone planning on going this weekend needs to check the weather, going to be nasty.


----------



## beachsceneguy

That was absolutely awesome. great luck. Looked like it put a little hurt on you. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Tied on the same color jig yesterday. Looks like a good choice.


----------



## Blake R.

Awesome man! That dude would come in handy on the 13th!


----------



## navkingfisher

You're the man Ginzu!


----------



## cobe killer

great video and congrats on the NICE cobe!!!!


----------



## Ga Transplant

*Awesome*

AWESOME VIDEO and major congrats!!:notworthy:


----------



## HAG 90 10

Nice work. Someone should sponsor a Kayak Angler of the Year competition. You'd get my vote just for the video work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Scout

Sweet!!!!! Spro jig?:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Ok im changing my name to ox and going awal... 

Nice work man thats a sweet catch
any idea on weight ?


----------



## Wilbur

Duuuuude! Nice job.


----------



## Ginzu

Lil' Scout said:


> Sweet!!!!! Spro jig?:thumbup:


Yep. 2oz pink.


----------



## Ginzu

oxbeast1210 said:


> Ok im changing my name to ox and going awal...
> 
> Nice work man thats a sweet catch
> any idea on weight ?


44.5 lbs. thanks


----------



## Lil' Scout

Ginzu said:


> Yep. 2oz pink.


 I love those things. Caught a Hoo on one last year while blind casting around a log with 60lb mono leader. He skyed on it and missed the leader completley.


----------



## Linda

OMG!!!! That was awesome! Such a great video too. That make me want to jump on my board tomorrow! Next decent day I'm off I'm there!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Good thing u had that bat just got a chance to see the video ..ur heart had to have been pumping pretty good whem u saw what it was !


----------



## Ginzu

oxbeast1210 said:


> Good thing u had that bat just got a chance to see the video ..ur heart had to have been pumping pretty good whem u saw what it was !


You have no idea. I had to really concentrate on chilling out and just trying to wear out the fish slowly without putting too much pressure on it. Battle of wills and I prevailed. One of the best moments in my life of fishing.


----------



## Ginzu

Lil' Scout said:


> I love those things. Caught a Hoo on one last year while blind casting around a log with 60lb mono leader. He skyed on it and missed the leader completley.


Wow! I would have paid to see that.


----------



## JD7.62

Linda said:


> OMG!!!! That was awesome! Such a great video too. That make me want to jump on my board tomorrow! Next decent day I'm off I'm there!


And the kayak goddess has spoken!


----------



## Ginzu

JD7.62 said:


> And the kayak goddess has spoken!


Next we will see pics of Linda on her SUP landing a monster Cobia, lol.


----------



## John B.

Man what an awesome video! You kicked his ass! Good job!!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu

Thank you all. I really appreciate all of the responses. It's great to be part of this fishing community and being able to share one of my greatest moments on the water. Who's gonna get the next one?


----------



## grey ghost

awsome catch!! good eating for sure!!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Just watched the video. Haha loved the Animals were harmed in the making of this video!!!! Makes me watch to go buy a kayak


----------



## Death From Above

You must have really wore him out before sticking that gaff in him. I've seen more gaffs lost and stuff broke in the boat from ling that any other fish. Great job and congrats on a good fish!
:thumbup:


----------



## Ginzu

Death From Above said:


> You must have really wore him out before sticking that gaff in him. I've seen more gaffs lost and stuff broke in the boat from ling that any other fish. Great job and congrats on a good fish!
> :thumbup:


I put some decent pressure on him before the gaff. Tried to get a headshot and that's why you saw the first miss in the vid. After I got the second shot in, he twisted off of it and I thought he had broke the gaff. After the trunk monkey beating, the fish was done for. No thrashing at all after I pulled it in the yak.


----------



## Ginzu

* I just entered a photo in the Florida Insider Fishing Reports Species of the Week contest. If you have the time, please select the link, like and share my post. It would be great to have this featured on their TV show. Link: http://bit.ly/XyEOO9


----------



## Linda

JD7.62 said:


> And the kayak goddess has spoken!


hahaha thanks for the laugh


----------



## JD7.62

If it werent for you, myself and many other kayak anglers probably wouldnt have gotten into the sport! Youve been an inspiration to many of us so, THANK YOU and yes I think Kayak Goddess is appropriate title for the most accomplished Kayak Fisherwoman out there!


----------



## flukedaddy

Hey man I heard them talking about you on florida sportsman fishing show saturday morning with Ed and Mike. Thought it was pretty cool, they were talikin bout your yak and they hadnt seen one with teeth lol. Congrats on the catch and the fame.


----------



## Ginzu

Cool. Hope they show a pic or some vid on the show.


----------



## jmunoz

Ginzu said:


> Cool. Hope they show a pic or some vid on the show.


Hey go look at the comment on the pic. They said u gotta enter it on a certain page.


----------



## Ginzu

jmunoz said:


> Hey go look at the comment on the pic. They said u gotta enter it on a certain page.


Yes, this is the link to my submission. http://bit.ly/XyEOO9


----------



## Ginzu

http://www.floridasportsman.com/ posted my catch on their page


----------

